# Pantograph Plasma Cutting Machine Build



## Tmate (Feb 4, 2022)

I fabricated this pantograph shape plasma cutting machine for duplicating steel brackets and other hardware.  A variable speed knurled rotor moves around an overhead mounted template.  The plasma torch tip, directly below, duplicates the shape in steel up to the thickness capacity of your plasma cutter.  Shapes that would fit in a 16 inch circle, and straight lines up to 36" can be cut.

The frame of the machine is constructed of aluminum extrusions from the 8020 Company.  The rest was fabricated from square tubing and cold roll steel bar.  A model railroad transformer and small gear motor provide variable speeds in forward and reverse.


----------



## wachuko (Feb 7, 2022)

Very cool.

Have you done a video of it in action?


----------



## Tmate (Feb 7, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Have you done a video of it in action?



Don't have a video.  I did this a number of years ago, and use my home-made CNC table now.









						CNC Plasma Cutting When You Have No Space
					

While we would all like to have the space in our shop for a 4' x 8' or larger CNC plasma table, exhaust system, etc., many of us do not.  Still, we should not deny ourselves such a fabulous, time saving process just because we don't have the ideal location for it.  I solved this problem years...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

